# WCF Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers(2) @ Denver Nuggets (1) [5/25]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

​


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Pretty big game, if we win here it's essentially over.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

You know what, I want to see a statement game. I think if the Lakers really come out hard, firing, and get hot at the very beginning, they could send a message that just devastates the Nuggets into a blowout. Very tough to do on the road against any WCF team, but it would be nice to see them take Game 4 extra seriously.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

U have a feeling we're winning this one. Im expecting Lamar to have a better game. Kobe will drop 38 and the Nuggers will have one of those mental lapses again.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I expect a ridiculously aggressive Melo and Billups coming out and it could backfire bigtime. If we're attentive and ready it could create the negative energy going for the Nuggets. Especially coming from Melo. He's had his shot falling for most of the series really I think playing better than his talent warrants to be quite frank and he's do for average performances. 

I think Ariza and Luke are getting a feel for how to play him and think if our bigs stay disciplined we could make him struggle. 

If we bring the effort we have the past 3 games I think we can and should win our execution should be getting better with gasol I think gaining a comfort level against nene downlow. 

Time for LO and Fisher to have games as well they are due.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

based on the sunday practice interviews, john ireland reports that the lakers are still looking tired while the nuggets look refreshed. if LO and fish don't pick up their games (LO should haev a lot of energy, he's only averaging 31.5 mpg and hasn't spent much energy.. same for fish, but he's averaging about 26 mins), i predict denver is taking this one. i truly hope that i'm wrong.

im just praying that LO and fish can bring their A games for the first 3 quarters.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

That's not good news if we look tired and they look fine.

Hopefully we have the energy in this one because we're gonna need it.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I just hope we don't come out and play with the mindset that we are just happy to have gotten a split...like we did against Houston. If we do, we will be in serious trouble in this game. GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

ceejaynj said:


> I just hope we don't come out and play with the mindset that we are just happy to have gotten a split...like we did against Houston. If we do, we will be in serious trouble in this game. GO LAKERS!!!


This.


Lakers always get complacent after a stellar or convincing win. _*Sighs*_


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't think fatigue will be an issue at all our guys will be ready. Sure guys were tired yesterday but we play tonight plenty enough time to recover. 

everyone is tired to some degree this time of the season. I think now that we're adpated to the altitude we'll be better able to deal with it. 

Being satisfied is a concern although I don't think there should be any comfort level playing the Nuggets in LA at all. So I think the fear is driving our effort and will again tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I am expecting us to come to a start similar to that of Game 2, only this time I expect us now to blow it (I know that might be wishful thinking).


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

If Lakers keep it close, down by 4 or 6 points, I like our chances. You'd expect Denver to come out with fire. Again, it comes down to how mentally tough Lakers would be during the game.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

For the sake of my health please win by a large margin Lakers...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe has that look...... That's usually a good sign.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Great defense from Bynum and Kobe to start the game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ugh, Gasol.. He's acting like a ***** again.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

"let em play" I guess?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

That was probably Bynums best defensive start since he returned. I hope he keeps it up, cause we will need it.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

How the hell are we only down by 3?

Kobe Bryant makes Jesus look like Sasha Vujacic. He is the ****ing man.

Can Pau and Bynum get any worse at rebounding? I was really frustrated when they started talking about Pau's "defense" when Denver has like 7 O-rbs because he and Bynum literally did not box out the entire quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe & Gasol playing very well for us.

Bynum played well on both ends to start the game as well. We need to get our 3-point shooting going. We're one of the best teams from deep but we're 0/4 to start.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> How the hell are we only down by 3?
> 
> Kobe Bryant makes Jesus look like Sasha Vujacic. He is the ****ing man.


:laugh:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

So I guess Bynum played to active to start the game?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Seriously, Odom and Gasol are making Birdman look like ****ing Rodman out there... 

We giving out lile a million rebounds, and all they are doing is driving inside.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe leaves, and naturally, we play terrible basketball. 9-point lead now. That's ****ing fantastic.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Grab A Mother****ing Defensive Rebound!

****!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Honestly, what the **** kind of lineup do we have in?

Farmar
Sasha
Powell
Odom
Gasol

WTF?! We're supposed to win with THAT?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I just don't understand how so many of our players got so progressively worse as the season went on.

How is Sasha this ****ing awful? 

We don't have any guys other than Kobe who can create their own shots, and we're seeing in this 2nd Q why so many people picked the Nuggets over us in this series.

Sure, I'll take us in a close game. But the way we're playing now, we're gonna score 75 points and lose by 20+. Screw the defense...our offense is pathetic.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Basel said:


> Honestly, what the **** kind of lineup do we have in?
> 
> Farmar
> Sasha
> ...


Exactly.

And hey look at that...Kobe comes in and we nail a 3....

Our defense down low is unbelievably bad.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

How the flying **** is Linas Kleiza always wide open????!!!

He blows!!! He's not good! He does one thing! One goddamned thing!!! All you have to do is stand next to him, and it's like they're playing 4-on-5 on offense!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is just sad.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with the fadeaway plus the foul! Big jumper.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Whats up with Lamar Odom? He's been so badly tis series...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe and Bynum seemed to be the only ones that showed up tonight. Gasol getting pushed around... Odom is just there... Ariza picked up two stupid fouls early... Sasha sucks ***..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well, we had to figure that Phil Jacksons semi change of heart rotation wise in the last game was just a fluke,


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

hey dogs the nuggets are good, you can't expect us to run all over the nugz for 48 minutes..rip our guys for 'fin up, but give the nuggets credit too


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Their bench is outscoring ours 18-3.

Wow.

Can't believe we're letting guys like Kleiza & Carter beat us.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

clien said:


> hey dogs the nuggets are good, you can't expect us to run all over the nugz for 48 minutes..rip our guys for 'fin up, but give the nuggets credit too


Nuggets are good. But the Lakers are as good, if not better talent wise.

Lakers are simply being out coached, and Denver is intimidating them by playing physical.

Lakers are also suffering from the same weakness they had last year, no really defensive game plan or strategy. Defense, an aspect this team failed to work on and practice throughout the season in favor of learning the triangle offense (which we ditch most the time anyway).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Where the **** would we be without Kobe Bryant?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Every been a time in history that a player was also the coach? I'd let Kobe be the first if he wanted the job.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lamar starting to show signs of life.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gorgeous dish from Odom to Gasol - lead down to 4!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jeez, and it's right back to 8. How many times are we going to let JR Smith drive into the paint and pass it off to somebody for the open dunk?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Free throws, free throws, free throws - make them!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If we could actually shoot FTs and we weren't getting completely dicked over on half of the calls in this game, we'd actually be winning.

How the hell are we so bad at FTs? They are soooo easy!!! It's not hard to step up to the line and make two ****ing FTs, you IDIOTS!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

All things considered, to be only down 7 is a good sign in my opinion. 

The rebounding is absolutely killing us - we need to box out. We're getting out-rebounded 30-19.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I never believe the refs cost you games but the reason we're losing in this half is simply because the refs are screwing us over plain and simple. We drive get rode to the basket no calls the Nuggets get bumped 2 shots. The missed charges, out of bounds calls and its a 7 pt lead.

what I'm hoping is in the 2nd half with melo not contributing the JR Smith flurry dies into bad decisions and we take the game.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Refs are absolutely horrible.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If we could get to the line a little more (and actually make the free throws) I think we'll be in great shape to win tonight. 

I'd love to see the refs be a little more consistent - unfortunately, that's wishful thinking.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> I never believe the refs cost you games but the reason we're losing in this half is simply because the refs are screwing us over plain and simple. We drive get rode to the basket no calls the Nuggets get bumped 2 shots. The missed charges, out of bounds calls and its a 7 pt lead.
> 
> what I'm hoping is in the 2nd half with melo not contributing the JR Smith flurry dies into bad decisions and we take the game.


They've definitely cost us 4pts...the Odom 3-second call and the Kleiza charge that was called a block on Fisher.

We're getting boned on quite a few calls here, there's no doubt. However, we can't expect to miss 5FTs in a half and get outrebounded by 11 and be winning.

No doubt, though, this is a 2 or 3 point game if the game is called correctly.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

It also doesn't help that we're getting absolutely nothing from our bench, and nothing from Ariza.

Sasha = useless
Ariza = useless today
Fisher = pretty useless
Farmar = very useless
Brown = useless today
Luke = useless

Kobe, Gasol and Bynum are the only ones who have noticeably scored. That's going to have to change, and soon.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

From what I've seen, I honestly don't think that the Lakers could win a championship. Hopefully things will change.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> It also doesn't help that we're getting absolutely nothing from our bench, and nothing from Ariza.
> 
> Sasha = useless
> Ariza = useless today
> ...


gotta get LO off the floor and Bynum on for more minutes he's doing okay out there.

Gasol's defense gotta be better in the 2nd half he's slow reacting right now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Seems like it's going to require a super human second half from Kobe to win this one.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Finally, Ariza hits. He's struggling tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gasol aggressive to start the 3rd quarter - good ****!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Come on defense - don't let Billups get in the lane like that. Too ****ing easy.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lead back up to 8 again. This is like Game 3 so far in the sense that every time we get close, Denver hits a big shot or gets the line. 

LET'S GO LAKERS!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

We get within 3. Phil takes out Bynum (for no reason) and now Denver is back up by 9


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Jazzy was right. The refs have raped us to start this half.

Odom seriously needs to take some cyanide and go sit on the bench.

How is it that every time we get within 3-4 points, Kobe doesn't touch the ball on offense? Is Fisher that stupid? The dude just jacks up stupid shots 24/7.

We made our run and stupid decisions and awful calls knocked us right back out of it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Billups draws a foul every single time he drives - must think he's LeBron James.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The One said:


> We get within 3. Phil takes out Bynum (for no reason) and now Denver is back up by 9


Yeah. I guess interior defense is over rated... 

I mean come on, Odom is really balling out there right now. :banghead:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

PJ is driving me ****ing crazy with this LO bull****. He's doing nothing at all. Get him off the damn floor Phil.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Martin & Nene with double-doubles. That's ****ing unacceptable.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

So thats what 12 total offensive rebounds when Bynum is on the bench for Nuggets?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is ****ing unbelievable. Seriously.

We're letting ****ing Kenyon Martin and Nene grab every single rebound. WHAT THE ****!?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Rebounding is also overrated...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

As I said, Where is Bnum!!??


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Get Odom out of the game, please.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The Nuggets might be the best team I've ever seen at not fouling Kobe Bryant...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's ****ing pissed!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Pau Gasol and Lamar Odom are the two worst rebounding bigs I have ever seen tonight. They are killing us.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

****img Odom


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Get Lamar Odom out of the ****ing game...PLEASE. I ****ING BET YOU PHIL JACKSON! TAKE ODOM OUT OF THIS MOTHER****ING GAME!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

God, I can't stand this Nuggets team. I can't wait to see the look on their ****ing faces when they lose this series.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Dahntay Jones deserves to have both his legs broken. This guy is just a huge POS.

Pushing Kobe in the back, tripping him...can someone please teach this low-life a lesson?

I hate seeing these thugs stomp on us because Pau and Lamar are too ***** to box someone out. Lamar just needs to take himself out. The guy is a joke tonight.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

It's frustrating to see Billups get those bs calls. He freakin' jumps into people!

Anyway, in case you guys didn't notice: This team is garbage and isn't going to win ****.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Basel said:


> This is ****ing unbelievable. Seriously.
> 
> We're letting ****ing Kenyon Martin and Nene grab every single rebound. WHAT THE ****!?


The worst part about it is that it's these two that are killing us.

Kenyon Martin and Nene stink. They should not be beating us.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nuggets with 29 free throw attempts. Lakers with 18. I'm actually surprised it's that close.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This is atrocious especially the way LO is playing and the refs are calling this game. Seriously Kobe gets no respect at all from the refs. I mean like Basel said Billups jumps into people and gets a call every time. 

I still think if we can put together alittle push the Nuggets will fold.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

This is how you know that Phil Jackson truly hates Bynum. If he's willing to leave Odom out there, despite his struggles (understatement), you know he must despise Bynum.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bynum isn't the damn issue he should be in the damn game.LO is ****ing us up bad.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

as much as Gasol is getting out worked, I'm ecstatic that he is scoring tonight and aggressive. Odom need to just forefeit himself from the game.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That better be a suspension. That was one hell of a dirty play


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

**** Dahntay Jones. I don't wish injury on people, but I hope somebody trips his *** and he falls and break his nose or something.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh Sasha...

I don't know what to say anymore about you. You ****ing suck.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Cris said:


> That better be a suspension. That was one hell of a dirty play


I stopped watching.

What happened?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Bynum isn't the damn issue he should be in the damn game.LO is ****ing us up bad.


Thats kind of my point?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

MojoPin said:


> I stopped watching.
> 
> What happened?


Why the **** would you stop watching?

Jones purposely tripped Kobe. It was bush league.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Holy ****.. Did I just see Sasha actually make a basket?


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Typical Laker disappearing act at both ends.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Basel said:


> Why the **** would you stop watching?
> 
> Jones purposely tripped Kobe. It was bush league.


tired of watching bull ****


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Still a winnable game. Come on Lakers - put this piece of **** team out of their misery. It's bound to happen sooner or later - let's make it sooner.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

hhmm Shannon Brown cooled off a bit...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok, so Bynum's brought in to close out the 3rd.

What are the chances Phil Jackson keeps him in the game in the fourth. Probably a 50/50 right?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe only had 2 points in the 3rd quarter - now's about the time for an offensive explosion.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This team just sucks outside of Kobe and Pau.

None of these losers can make any shots. What I wouldn't give for a guy like Raja Bell or Shane Battier right now. Someone make a ****ing outside shot!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Darth Bryant said:


> Ok, so Bynum's brought in to close out the 3rd.
> 
> What are the chances Phil Jackson keeps him in the game in the fourth. Probably a 50/50 right?


Less.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good start to the 4th so far.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Holy ****.. DO my eyes deceive me? Bynum is on the ****ing floor and it's the fourth quarter? Holy ****...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

What bugs me is it should be Bynum and Gasol on the floor together, instead of this midget line up. They both feed off each other by open up the floor.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sasha - what the **** happened to you, man? 

*Sigh*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Thank you for finally playing Bynum.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lebron Billups? I hate that throwing himself into the defender ****.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Billups is destroying us.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Get Sasha out of there, and get Ariza back in. WTF.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Kobe doesn't deserve this.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:lol: at Phil taking Kobe out.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Big Baby Bynum!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Poor Denver - they still think they can win this series. Let them have this victory - let them celebrate. Their dream season is coming to an end very soon.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

So I assume Phil decided to just give? I mean why do you sit Kobe unless your packing it in........


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

My assumtion is that Phil is preparing for the next game already


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

C- Bynum
PF- Gasol
SF- Ariza
SG- Kobe
PG- Brown

That should be the lineup for 38 minutes a game unless someone is in foul trouble. Get some medicine for your Alzheimer's Phil!


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

16pts...

ugh


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I mean really has PJ given up on the game pulling Kobe and Gasol when the other team is rallying. come the **** on.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

MojoPin said:


> I'm not that optimistic...
> 
> Houston, and now Denver...


I am.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Basel said:


> Poor Denver - they still think they can win this series. Let them have this victory - let them celebrate. Their dream season is coming to an end very soon.


I'm not that optimistic...

Houston, and now Denver...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we still got a chance in this game if we can get it under 10 the next few minutes.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh, and for the record, **** Phil Jackson.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I mean, honestly.. If Phil had taken Odom out a lot sooner. Kept Sasha out of the game completely.. And went in the fourth with our best players.. Bynum, Gasol, Ariza, Kobe and Brown/Farmar.. This game might have had a chance.

But the Sasha experimentation.. Leaving Lamar in the for so long, etc. Just completely destroyed the chances. When you are on the road, and the refs are giving the Nuggets oral you don't have time to **** around with line ups and play favorites.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Yep Phil is definately packing it in.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Darth Bryant said:


> I mean, honestly.. If Phil had taken Odom out a lot sooner. Kept Sasha out of the game completely.. And went in the fourth with our best players.. Bynum, Gasol, Ariza, Kobe and Brown/Farmar.. This game might have had a chance.
> 
> But the Sasha experimentation.. Leaving Lamar in the for so long, etc. Just completely destroyed the chances. When you are on the road, and the refs are giving the Nuggets oral you don't have time to **** around with line ups and play favorites.


agree agree agree


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe back in.. Cold and bricks two.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good work, Bynum. Good, hard foul. **** the Bird *****.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This league is insane with this bull**** about flagrant fouls you wonder why bigs don't hard foul because of this bull**** you're supposed to let guys make dunks now and not challenge hard. 

Daunte Jones has hit Kobe intentionally Twice and not gotten 1 flagrant foul this series called during the game. 

Yet Bynum goes after the ball clearly and he gets a flagrant called against him lol.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Yeah, not sure it was a flagrant... But It was a hard foul.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

this is a loss. Kobe comes back in and misses two bad shots. Bynum with a flagrant. Phil will never trust Bynum again.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

In case nobody has been able to tell, I'm ****ing pissed off right now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Still a chance in theory. But we wont see Gasol and Bynum and Kobe on the floor at the same time Knowing Phil.. So it's probably not going to happen.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel said:


> In case nobody has been able to tell, I'm ****ing pissed off right now.


I am the next level.. 

I'm just disgusted.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wasn't a flagrant foul. The refs stepping up again.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers really needed this game because Denver is still capable of winning in our stadium to take HCA Back. That was the main difference betwen Denver and Houston. Houston had no chance at winning at our place.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Has Mike Breen ever argued against anything the refs have done? Just wondering. He sure seems to stick up for them quite a bit.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I love JVG for the record.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum looked like he was going for the ball to me.. But whatever. Phil Jackson was gonna screw him in the *** anyway.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> Kobe doesn't deserve this.


Yes he does. His defense was atrocious today. His shot selection was terrible with almost no drives to the hole. I'm sure he's given up more points than he has scored. He also dropped a few rebounds as well. Let's not act like he's never at fault.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

yeah i have zero confidence in this team now


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nuggets now with 40 free throw attempts. I, for one, am shocked.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

where is the damn foul Luke was playing good defense.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

LOL why did LO double on melo with Kobe on him he gave up the rotation 3 for Smith incredible and Bynum is glued to the bench with this dumb****.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

MojoPin said:


> yeah i have zero confidence in this team now


I'm disappointed to hear you say that considering we're going to win this series.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

LOL Refs decided they are gonna give the Nuggets this game. Bull****.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh:

Billups draws fouls better than LeBron James. And that's quite a feat.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we can;t get boards because LO is in the game he's not competing at all.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

my goodness the refs have taken over this game totally.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh:

Nuggets now have 46 free throw attempts.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The refs in the playoffs have been horrible I mean every game its comical now. The Players aren't playing games as much as shooting free throws. 

I see no way for us to get stops if every time bodies come together there is a foul called.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I wonder what Stern is going to do to further the facade of "the best refs on the planet".


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

The only problem is that we ARE fuling alot


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Congrats on the victory, Denver. Too bad you won't be able to win 2 more.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh: at JR Smith thinking he's a good player.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

pierce and billups have so much in common


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

There have been more than 80 free throw attempts in this game.

Good work, refs.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> LOL why did LO double on melo with Kobe on him he gave up the rotation 3 for Smith incredible and Bynum is glued to the bench with this dumb****.


Let's refer LO to his new nickname, Odumb. Once a Clipper, always a Clipper.

Odumb's wildly inconsistent play is mostly why I think Ariza is our first priority this summer. Still want to keep the guy, but he is a bonus to have, not a priority.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Smith is a total clown. the strutting down the court after the 3 in front of the Lakers bench. lol

gonna feel real bad after they lose this series.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> Smith is a total clown. the strutting down the court after the 3 in front of the Lakers bench. lol
> 
> gonna feel real bad after they lose this series.


Yeah, the dude belongs in the zoo.

We'll win this series. That convinced me of it. We don't lose to people like that.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Well, only watched the 2nd half but right at the beginning of the 2nd I thought we would lose. We had no energy whatsoever on the board tonight, too many times we got the ball right there but they got it, game ball right there. Kobe didnt attack that much and when he attacked the basket in the 4th, we had nothing to get a stop there.

I dont blame them, just hope we will have better efforts at home and I know they will.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Odom has been pathetic this series. Bynum played a better game. Kobe has really played a great series.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Odom has been pathetic this series. Bynum played a better game. Kobe has really played a great series.


Yeah Odom is killing us this series would be easy if he had done anything. Our bench is dead it seems.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

pretty ****in pissed about the game. thugs n bull**** calls w/ a dash of *****itis, and an uninspired effort mix nicely for a big *** pot of me being pissed off, and it tastes like ****!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

WTF is going on?!?! 365785724 free throws??! We let the Nuggets bigs *** **** us on the boards! oh and wtf is Phil thinking sitting Kobe so long in the 4th?? He nneeds to stop with the Zen bull**** and and start actually coaching!


PS **** JR Smith and his fake *** thug wannabe self. HIm and the rest of the Nuggets are acting like they just took a 3-0 series lead against us.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I expect our best game of the playoffs in game 5. The Nuggets did alot of stuff and raised the stakes emotionally in game 4 with the antics and dirty play. Kobe will have the guys fired up. I expect some hard fouls and I expect us to be attacking from the jump ball.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

All we had to do was get defensive rebounds. Their second chance points killed us.

The fact that they took 49 FT's doesnt sit well with me either.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

ceejaynj said:


> I just hope we don't come out and play with the mindset that we are just happy to have gotten a split...like we did against Houston. If we do, we will be in serious trouble in this game.


I hate to quote myself...but this is exactly what happened in Game 4 (with a little help from the refs).


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> For the sake of my health please win by a large margin Lakers...


i wonder if this guy is still alive.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

OMGBaselRocks! said:


> i wonder if this guy is still alive.


He was probably evicted from his apartment for yelling too loudly.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Cris said:


> He was probably evicted from his apartment for yelling too loudly.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


i could actually see him doing that


----------

